# SOLD! 11ft. Micro raft / large IK. (Kork by Pristine Ventures ) $900



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

These things are cool...you should add a pic of the oar saddles, they're a sweet design!


----------



## airnordica (Apr 23, 2009)

Sold!


----------

